# Then One Foggy Christmas



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

SANTA......







came to say,

Rudolph







with your...well, you know the rest of the story. However, after the work was done, there was a celebration with singing







and

Laughter










and it was truly indeed, a good night.

(yeah yeah, I can hear ya Wolfie, clear across the United States. They LIKED being dressed up and participating, I swear!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah --- sure they did. Seeker got a really wierd call earlier but we couldn't tell who it was. Something about pink glasses, a crazy woman, and Santa Clause .... Now that I think of it --- pink glasses ---- we should have known









Cricket ... Penny ... I'm sorry ... it's your lot. The sooner you get used to it, the easier it will be. Just play along with her. You'll be ok.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

It's nice to see the family in the mood. Now I hope Santa rewards them for their good behavior.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I am sure glad to see that Penny and Cricket are enjoying helping Santa







...Penny and Cricket make sure you remind Santa to give you lots of treats!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I want to see the pink glasses on the dog.









Very cute









Thanks
Thor


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie,
I hope your Penny and Cricket get therapy for their dress-up sessions!! I'm sure they need it......Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder!!








HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thor said:


> I want to see the pink glasses on the dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_...OK!















_


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Way too cute! Thanks for sharing, that brought a smile!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is to funny, I love it but Rudolph looks a little mad to me


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the pics. LOL

Love them

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> That is to funny, I love it but Rudolph looks a little mad to me


nah, Rudolph is so layed back you could do anything to her. She's the most layed back Reindeer I have had the pleasure of owning


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

These last pics are SO FUNNY!!!







Made my day!!
HUGS!








Darlene


----------

